# Porter Cable



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

About an month ago I picked up this saw from lowes.










I know Porter Cable is not what it used to be, but what brand is? Anyhow I was looking for a decent saw for daily work use but didn't want to spend too much, at the same time I did not want to buy a real cheapo tool. This thing is built fairly well. So far it has performed flawless. There are a few things that could have been thought out better but overall it is ok. I picked this over the ridgid tablesaw that seems to be on sale every second week, because of its bulky size that takes up way to much space in my work van. And is a PITA to lug around job sites.

Anyone have experience with the porter cable drills? They are more expensive then ridgid and seem to be built ok. I was thinking of picking up the cordless hammer drill and 18V impact driver. They are on sale this week, anyone had experience with them?


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

I had the 4 piece set(NiCa) for about a day a couple years ago. The Drill wasn't balanced right to me and that would be the most used tool for what iwas doing at the time, So kind of a deal breaker. Ended up returning it. I'm thinking about getting the impact driver now.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i have the impact..meh..it's ok


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

Get a Rousseau table saw stand for that. Makes the saw even better.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

I use to have the complete 18v line. Really for the price you cant beat them. If you do residential your be happy with them. But if you do comerical you wont be happy with the battery life. The hammer drill is nice if you have 1 or 2 holes to drill haha. Unless you have a pile of batteries. But like i said the price is great. They dont preform like my makitas but there less then half the price.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The only thing porter Cable I own is a router and an old awesome door planer like this;


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok so lowes had the impact driver on sale. I picked it up. All reviews I read were positive so well see how this thing holds up.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

first PC impact I had fell off a step ladder and broke at the handle,I picked up the tool only one cause i had the batts and charger

Now I'm having issues with it not running in the cold,even with the batts fully charged


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

I know porter cable has never made the best cordless stuff even from day one. I have seen some shots of the new 20v line that looks ok. My current cordless stuff is Milwaukee which is supposed to be top of the line but I have had problems with the drills, so I figured I try these out.


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

a step ladder... I bought a dewalt 14 volt about 15 years ago that I dropped off several roofs and it survived. It finally cracked when it fell off a three story high scaffold.


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

Friend said:


> a step ladder... I bought a dewalt 14 volt about 15 years ago that I dropped off several roofs and it survived. It finally cracked when it fell off a three story high scaffold.



Anything from 15 years ago is better then anything out now. Quality has gone down hill across all brands. The biggest issue with dewalt that I encountered was the torque settings always jamming up. Especially on the 3speed models. Added to the fact people swap out there dead batteries for your good ones on crowded job sites.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

My local lumber yard is constantly having PC stuff returned. They stopped selling it.

The only PC stuff that has any type of value to me is their biscuit joiner and their routers. I am sure the value there is diminishing also. I have a PC finish stapler that won't die so their pneumatics I used to have confidence in. The last PC 15ga angle nailer I bought was junk. I would jam 10 out of 15 times. 

It pains me to think you gave up the Ridgid for that PC. I have no clue what your mention of it being a PITA is talking about. That thing is so easy to maneuver, load up, fold up, just etc, etc, freakn etc to the max. I love that thing.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

alboston said:


> Get a Rousseau table saw stand for that. Makes the saw even better.


That stand cost more then the saw :laughing:


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

Ryobi,,,,,best impact by far


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Millworker said:


> Ok so lowes had the impact driver on sale. I picked it up. All reviews I read were positive so well see how this thing holds up.


Looks like the milwaukee


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

mike d. said:


> Ryobi,,,,,best impact by far


For what? Running screws into styrofoam? :laughing:


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

CrpntrFrk said:


> It pains me to think you gave up the Ridgid for that PC. I have no clue what your mention of it being a PITA is talking about. That thing is so easy to maneuver, load up, fold up, just etc, etc, freakn etc to the max. I love that thing.


Its a bulky saw more suited for a workshop. The PC is far better to move around and store I am on a different job site almost daily. Ridgid is also the same quality as PC maybe even worse with some tools.

So far my corded PC hammer drill has held up 100% and so has the table saw. This is with daily use. I am very pleased so far. Well see how these cordless tools do. Porter cable nail guns have always been good. I know the design has changed in recent years. I have a 16g/18g and stapler all PC and all perform flawless. Aside from the 16g They are also 10 or so years old. 



CrpntrFrk said:


> My local lumber yard is constantly having PC stuff returned. They stopped selling it.


 Ridgid cordless stuff does not have the best rep either. Home depot returned section is over 50% ridgid. From their nail guns to battery drills.

Oh I also ordered the radio!


----------



## thezoo (Sep 13, 2008)

Craftmark said:


> For what? Running screws into styrofoam? :laughing:


My ryobi impact drives more screws than my ridgid. Ridgid 12v right angle beats both!


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Millworker said:


> Its a bulky saw more suited for a workshop. The PC is far better to move around and store I am on a different job site almost daily. Ridgid is also the same quality as PC maybe even worse with some tools.
> 
> So far my corded PC hammer drill has held up 100% and so has the table saw. This is with daily use. I am very pleased so far. Well see how these cordless tools do. Porter cable nail guns have always been good. I know the design has changed in recent years. I have a 16g/18g and stapler all PC and all perform flawless. Aside from the 16g They are also 10 or so years old.
> 
> ...


I think you got me wrong. I usually am not a Ridgid fan, but the table saw and worm drive (IMO) they did oh so good. Both tools are put together very well. The fence on the Ridgid? Smoooooooth. I really like it. Not trying to convince you just giving you my experience.

As far as cordless stuff, from what I hear (a lot) Ridgid just can't get it right. Batteries fail constantly, warranty is upheld but the service and returned product is not to be desired.

If you have purchased Porter Cable I hope they work for you because I don't wish to see a tradesman down and out on tools he depends on to buy more tools....er....make a living. I wish you the best of luck brrrrro!


----------



## PolishHammer (Jan 26, 2013)

Ryobi pacts are for builing bird houses they are useless from what i see


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

I have PC cordless and the gun if fine but I have to replace batteries every 8-10 months , cheaper then others so Im going to keep using PC. I use the guns ALOTTTTTT all day most every day when roofing Id say 750-1000 1.5 inch woodgrips a day


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

it is light and fairly powerful,i liked it before it broke which is why i brought another,the new one will not work in the same type of cold the previous one did..pissin me off


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

Ryobi impact? Come on.


----------



## swartzj81 (Feb 23, 2010)

i got the PC nicd 4 peice set at lowes about 4 years ago. they worked great till the battery terminals went bad. bought the impact bare tool for like 50 bucks to and it worked fine. not as much power as i need sometimes but overall worked good. ive since gave them to my father and moved to the makita lxt that i love.


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

So far I am happy with this impact gun. A day and a half of use and still have yet to charge the battery.


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

I havent seen these in stores yet but they look good. I guess this is the next generation PC line










http://toolguyd.com/porter-cable-20v-cordless-drill-driver-pcc600/


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

That new drill looks very similar to the Fat Max drill I've seen in Walmart.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't know how you can go wrong with Rigid if you go through the steps to get the LSA.

I did and if they want to give me crappy drills they will be replacing them for free for life or until they get it right.

Their LSA is the ONLY reason I chose them over Makita when looking to replace my old nicad Dewalts. They seem to be holding up well to daily use. Their LSA is available for all their tools. 

Two complete sets(drill, impact, two batteries and charger per set) for the price of 1 Makita with lifetime warranty, and I doubt Emerson is going out of business anytime soon.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Mud Master said:


> I don't know how you can go wrong with Rigid if you go through the steps to get the LSA.
> 
> I did and if they want to give me crappy drills they will be replacing them for free for life or until they get it right.
> 
> ...


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

FYI- When they need to be replaced, you have to reregister the tools within the time frame or they won't warranty the new tools.


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

I looked at the PC at Lowes couple days ago and it just makes me sick what B & D did to a great American tool company that produced tools like the 126 Porta-Plane. That stuff is DIY junk on the Ridgid level. Junk....:no:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I would never not look at a major brand of tool because of the name. Yes I believe Porter Cable has gone way south, I rank them lower than Ridgid. But I always try to look at all major brands when looking for tools.

Each manufacture has something good in them. Like I said earlier I own the Ridgid portable table saw and worm drive. Great saws. I always consider corded tools from Ridgid. I would never touch a cordless from Ridgid. Or PC for that matter.

Can't think of something off the top of my head for Porter Cable but they have to have something worth while. Sorry but I just don't see any tool in this thread that is equal to or better than another manufacture from Porter Cable.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

maxwage said:


> That new drill looks very similar to the Fat Max drill I've seen in Walmart.


Black-n-Decker, Stanley, DeWalt, PortaCable are all the same co.



MKnAs Dad said:


> FYI- When they need to be replaced, you have to reregister the tools within the time frame or they won't warranty the new tools.


 Right,,,, Isn't it 90 days:whistling

As for that bafoon on the video. He has a bad attitude! Try treating people with a little love and care and you get a lot more out of life:thumbsup: I only have a Ridgid JobMax and a 12volt driver and I find the LSA works fine. A 12volt JobMax dies and I take it to HD and they replace it:jester: A battery dies and I take it to HD and they replace it:jester: In fact I've been in HD and seen a guy with 6 dead 18 volt batterys and they replace them:blink: all free of charge!


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> As for that bafoon on the video. He has a bad attitude! Try treating people with a little love and care and you get a lot more out of life:thumbsup: I only have a Ridgid JobMax and a 12volt driver and I find the LSA works fine. A 12volt JobMax dies and I take it to HD and they replace it:jester: A battery dies and I take it to HD and they replace it:jester: In fact I've been in HD and seen a guy with 6 dead 18 volt batterys and they replace them:blink: all free of charge!


I just think that guy is funny.:laughing: I give him no credit whatsoever.:no:


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

Their little belt sander is pretty nice but I bought mine 4-5 years ago. They tried to produce the Porta-Plane again a few years back but it was China garbage....the shoe was junk/warped :no: There stuff is junk. 

I agree that Ridgid does make a few good tools. I like the larger portable table saw. The little one sucks. I've heard their worm drive is good. I have their 18 gauge brad gun and its been good but it's disposable since I paid $70 for it.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

MKnAs Dad said:


> FYI- When they need to be replaced, you have to reregister the tools within the time frame or they won't warranty the new tools.


I believe I was aware of that, it sounds familiar.

They sure don't make it easy but considering the warranty was the only reason I chose them I went and jumped through the hoops to get it. Otherwise I would have just went with Makita.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

CrpntrFrk said:


> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V907tm9Q5zg">YouTube Link</a>
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59tEfsoChCg">YouTube Link</a>


Oh you are just a funny guy :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I just think that guy is funny.:laughing: I give him no credit whatsoever.:no:


I know I found it funny too! But you can tell he's a cantankerous old fart:whistling that the funny part:laughing: I can see some youngen having fun with him:no:


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Black-n-Decker, Stanley, DeWalt, PortaCable are all the same co.


Si, señor. This I know. Just funny to see Walmart carry an almost identical gun rebadged. Sign of the times I guess.

I have a 5 year old PC 18v NiCD 'toy set'. Circ, recip, drill and flashlight. Batteries still charge, light is good, drill, acceptable as a backup for pre drilling maybe. Saws are good for a few cuts on 1x :laughing:


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

Everything is made in china. Go look at the label on some of your Bosch tools. I just noticed the jigsaw that crapped out on me was also made in china lol "top of the line Bosch too" lol. Everything built today is junk and not what it used to be. Dewalt, Black and Decker, Porter cable, Stanley probably all made on the same line with the same or similar internals :laughing: They know regardless of anything they are selling the name. There is complaints about PC battery life? All over the net you hear the same complaints about Dewalt, Milwaukee (overpriced junk), Bosch and Ridgid. Just to name a few. Go type in any brand of drill and you will see battery life complaints. 

Looks like a Dewalt to me :laughing: B&D has made Dewalt a joke and it will only get worse. The whole new Dewalt line feels very similar to PC and of coarse the Stanley stuff too.









Even resembles the previous line.








a mix of old and new perhaps? Slightly modified for a newer style battery? who woulda thunk it? LOL








:laughing:

Now over here at lowes a dewalt 20v impact driver retails for $198 and the Porter Cable 18v Retails for $148. That is NOT a huge price difference. Makes you wonder why that is? If you look closely they even have some of the same parts with different color plastics. What a joke.








$198








$148


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

That little 12 v pc set is actually pretty good. Im picky about my tools matching so it kinda pisses me off. I wanted to get the 12v makita to match my 18 line. But when i tried my pc 12s against the makita 12v pc wins there alittle bigger but definitely more power. Still gotta give them credit for the 2.5*14 sander i love that thing.


----------



## chetec79 (Apr 4, 2012)

The 20v pc drill looks like my 5 year old son made it out if legos.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

PC is no longer a commercial / industrial brand. Its a serious diy high end homeowner brand. If you noticed after black and decker bought PC their firestorm line disappeared and PC replaced it. Same thing happened with b+d industrial when they bought the dewalt name. What was different was that some of the original PC tools stuck around like the 690 router and omnijig. Ones that would have a following and would continue to sell. This goes the same for when Bosch bought skill.

If I was doing home improvements on my own house I would rate PC as a step up from ryobi and harbor freight but a step down from dewalt, Bosch, makita, Milwaukee, etc.

With b+d and tti being such large companies you will continue to see this strategy.

TTI

Home= ryobi
Semi-pro= ridgid
Pro= Milwaukee

B+D

Home= b+d, fatmax/Stanley
Semi-pro= PC
Pro= dewalt

If you want to save a few bucks I would probably buy reconditioned pro grade stuff vs. The semi pro stuff.

While you might say that stuff isn't made like it used to be that's somewhat true but if you consider the technology advances that has gone into the cordless tools especially and the fact that prices have remained pretty steady vs inflation it sort of makes sense. The Chinese can make quality goods it's a fact.

My dad bought a Milwaukee worm drive in 1988 for 140 and you can purchase that same saw today for the same money yet fuel prices and metals have increased in price significantly in the last 20 years.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

JonM said:


> That stand cost more then the saw :laughing:


But worth every penny IMO


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Porter Cable used to be all built in Jackson Tennessee, and I believe some of it still is. This stuff was/ is awesome. I have a porter cable worm drive belt sander that I have had for 30 years used daily for 10 years and occasionally since then. Paid $400 bucks for it 30 years ago, and have had 1 $200 overhaul. Takes a lickin and keeps on tickin. Just keep oil in it and grease the chain every once in a while. 

I don't know where the new PC stuff is made but I don't think it's Jackson.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

mudpad said:


> Porter Cable used to be all built in Jackson Tennessee, and I believe some of it still is. This stuff was/ is awesome. I have a porter cable worm drive belt sander that I have had for 30 years used daily for 10 years and occasionally since then. Paid $400 bucks for it 30 years ago, and have had 1 $200 overhaul. Takes a lickin and keeps on tickin. Just keep oil in it and grease the chain every once in a while. I don't know where the new PC stuff is made but I don't think it's Jackson.


You have a belt sander that has a chain? Damn that's old!


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> You have a belt sander that has a chain? Damn that's old!


Yeah. Like me.


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

These are all from Jackson TN. And I do not think any of them came with a Warranty.If it did not run you broke it.In all of the years I have owned them the Brushes were the only thing that you replaced. Every tool is still being used except the Bayonet jig saw. It is getting a little loose for fine cuts. I replaced it with a Trion.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I bought that table saw and burned the motor up in two weeks trying to cut mortise and tenons. Those jobsite table saw are all built like little tikes stuff and I learned if a table saw is needed than its shop work and should be charged accordingly so a real table saw like powermatic can be used with a real motor.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

tonylumps said:


> These are all from Jackson TN. And I do not think any of them came with a Warranty.If it did not run you broke it.In all of the years I have owned them the Brushes were the only thing that you replaced. Every tool is still being used except the Bayonet jig saw. It is getting a little loose for fine cuts. I replaced it with a Trion.


Those door planes are the best, don't know of another power plane that even comes close to that if your are hanging doors. I like the worm drive trim saw, but can't say i'm not happy with my makita 4 3/8 trim saw either.

As for PC, I own the hinge mortise jig, 24 inch omnijig, box lock jig, the 557 biscuit joiner, a 690 router, a 7512 speedmatic 3hp router (maybe heaviest router ever) a drywall gun, and 333 5 inch RO sander. They all as great tools but these are all pre B+D days.


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

tccoggs said:


> Those door planes are the best, don't know of another power plane that even comes close to that if your are hanging doors. I like the worm drive trim saw, but can't say i'm not happy with my makita 4 3/8 trim saw either.
> 
> As for PC, I own the hinge mortise jig, 24 inch omnijig, box lock jig, the 557 biscuit joiner, a 690 router, a 7512 speedmatic 3hp router (maybe heaviest router ever) a drywall gun, and 333 5 inch RO sander. They all as great tools but these are all pre B+D days.


You have a good collection. The little 100 router I used with the Mortising kit. Still have it somewhere. When all of our doors came in Pre mortised and drilled for 15.00 I kind of retired them. Still use the door planers I bought a couple of cutters for spears. I have a Tormek sharpener and Experimented sharpening the cutters. It took the small nicks out of it Toolsplus had the cutters from China for 100.00 I was surprised how good they were


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is my old belt sander. I'm thinking it must be about an '86 model.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

mudpad said:


> Here is my old belt sander. I'm thinking it must be about an '86 model.


Used to call those the "freight trains". Popular in corian shops, unstoppable power.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

tccoggs said:


> Used to call those the "freight trains". Popular in corian shops, unstoppable power.


That's why I bought it- Corian. That was back when you could get white, almond or something white with a swirl in it that I foget what they called.


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

tccoggs said:


> Used to call those the "freight trains". Popular in corian shops, unstoppable power.


Yeah we used to ride around the job on them at break time


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok so an update. So far I have beaten the hell out of this 18v porter cable set. I dropped the drill 10ft off a scaffold yesterday and it still works perfect. All my batteries are lithium and have held up well i think the problems are the nicad batts. For 2 weeks I actually used a milwaukee M18 drill/impact combo and it while the drill was ok the impact driver was a piece of junk. The PC impact actually outperforms it day and night. The new pc 20v stuff looks nicer and better built. I may give it a try. There really isn't much of a price difference between dewalt I noticed.


----------

